# Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von Heilpflanzen in der EU



## Dr.J (5. Nov. 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

heute mußte ich in meinem Kräuterbrief lesen, was die EU wieder mal für einen absoluten Blödsinn verzapfen will.



> Es handelt sich um eine Richtlinie der EU zur Vereinheitlichung des Zulassungsverfahrens für traditionelle Kräuterzubereitungen, die medizinisch eingesetzt werden. Damit werden Naturprodukte zu medizinischen Produkten umdeklariert, die zugelassen werden müssen. In allen EU Länder wird es dann verboten sein Heilkräuter oder Pflanzen zu verkaufen, die keine Lizenz haben.
> Naturstoffe , denen man eine Heilwirkung zuschreibt werden nicht mehr als Lebensmittel eingestuft, sondern als Arznei. Nur was man patentieren und mit einer Schutzmarke im Handel monopolisieren kann ist erwünscht. Was einfach in der Natur wächst ist illegal.
> Unsere Gesundheit wird dadurch nicht geschützt, sondern es werden die Umsätze und Profite der Grosskonzerne gesichert. Wir sollten selber entscheiden was gut für uns ist und welche Mittel wir nehmen, ob chemische Bomben oder sanfte Naturheilmittel.
> Dadurch erfahren auch Krankenkassen eine Erleichterung weil immer mehr Leute dazu übergehen, Naturprodukte ohne Rezeptschein zu kaufen.
> ...



Bitte unterstützt diese Petition:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Christine (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

 ich möcht gern wissen, woher diese Idioten immer diese schwachsinnigen Ideen nehmen 

Hab grad unterzeichnet!


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hallo,

dieser *Link* hat zwar weniger mit Heilpflanzen zu tun, zeigt aber wieder einmal wie es so läuft in der Realität.


----------



## Butterfly (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

@all

Warum sollte die Pharmaindustrie
wegen ein paar ''Kräuterhexen'' weniger 
verdienst einschreiben?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Eugen (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hey Jürgen, 
ich könnte dir jetzt erklären,warum das gar nicht soo schlecht ist.
Mit Pharmaindustrie hat das aber mal gar nix zu tun, eher mit einer sinnvollen Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hallo Eugen,

das Verbot ist aber so weitreichend, das man auf Gartenmärkten z.B. keine Kräuterstöckchen (mit Heilkräutern) verkaufen darf, weil keine Lizenz dazu vorliegt bzw. der Käufer kein Rezept vorlegen kann.  Und soweit ich weiss hat so ziemlich jedes Kräuterchen eine heilende Wirkung. Und wehe du mischt dir dann eine Kräutersuppe zusammen oder einen Kräutersud zum Inhalieren oder einen Kräutersalat, in dem aus Versehen Heilkräuter gelandet sind. Hat man sich dann strafbar gemacht?


----------



## Kolja (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hallo an alle,

leider habe ich nur die Petition und nicht den Gesetzestext/-vorschlag gefunden. Dieser scheint auch in dem Forum "Bundestag Petitionen" nicht bekannt zu sein oder ich habe ihn nicht gefunden.
Gerne würde ich wissen, was denn nun genau darin steht.

[OT]Das es überhaupt ein Forum "Petitionen" gibt, mit Mitgliedern mit über 100 Beiträgen. Da bin ich doch erstaunt. Es scheinen sich doch einige viel damit zu beschäftigen.[/OT]

@Eugen


Eugen schrieb:


> ich könnte dir jetzt erklären,warum das gar nicht soo schlecht ist.
> ...



Das würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Dr.J (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Pharmaindustrie hat das aber mal gar nix zu tun, eher mit einer sinnvollen Qualitätssicherung.



@Eugen
Das liest sich hier aber ganz anders:
http://blogs.taz.de/drogerie/2010/11/04/pharmalobby_kaempft_fuer_verbot_von_heilpflanzen/
Interessant findet ich auch die Antwort des Autor auf den Kommentar. 

@Andrea
Hier der Gesetzesentwurf:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32004L0024:DE:HTML

Hier eine kleine Liste der Heilpflanzen, die betroffen sein könnte:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heilpflanze#Beispiele_für_Heilpflanzen


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hallo!

Ich glaube nicht, dass hier Heilpflanzen wie z.b __ Salbei oder Thymian gemeint sind, sondern eher eben solche Pflanzen, wie in dieser Antwort zum Kommentar aufgeführt sind, wie Ephedra sinica. Cannabispflanzen sind ja auch schon seit längerem verboten. Ist auch m.o.w. eine Heilpflanze, und jeder, der das Pflanzerl bei sich daheim hat, hält es sich nicht, weil es so hübsch ist


----------



## danyvet (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

So, und jetzt hab ich mir das auch noch angetan, dass ich diesen Gesetzesentwurf überflogen hab, aber ich kann da nix finden, wo steht, dass Heilkräuter nicht mehr ohne Zulassung verkauft werden dürfen. Es geht hier ausschließlich um pflanzliche Arzneimittel. Also nicht um ein Basilikumstöckerl, das man beim Dehner kaufen kann 
Oder hab ich was überlesen? 
Und dass pflanzliche Arzneimittel zugelassen werden müssen, find ich gar nicht so schlecht. Denn bei einem Zulassungsverfahren müssen auch Studien über Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit eines Arzneimittels vorgelegt werden. Und wenn dann nur mehr die wirklich wirksamen zugelassen werden, bekommen pflanzliche Arzneimittel vielleicht auch wieder einen "seriöseren Ruf"


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Bei Obstbäumen liest man ja heute schon oft "Nicht zum Verzehr geeignet", damit das demnächst nicht auch an meinen geliebten Küchenkräutern steht habe ich mit unterzeichnet.  Danke für den Hinweis auf diese Petition.

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: Dany, das ist aber die Folge... : Man erklärt den Basilikum zum Arzneimittel und schwupp darf er nicht mehr verkauft werden, mal krass gesagt.

edit: 2 : das Cannabisverbot kam damals eher aus der Papierbranche, weil ein Medienfuzzi Hanfpapier unterbinden wollte.


----------



## Christine (5. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Tatsache ist doch, dass durch dieses Verbot zum Beispiel diverse Kräutertees und ähnliches aus dem normalen Handel verschwinden werden. Ich kauf meinen Thymiantee (sorry Eugen ) auch bei Aldi. Hilft bei Halsweh genauso, kostet aber die Hälfte.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hier noch ein kurzer Hinweis:

Die Petition läuft nur noch bis zum *11.11.2010*


----------



## Kolja (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Uff, warum habe ich nur nach dem Gesetzestext gefragt. Gut, dass ich das nicht täglich lesen muss. Danke Jürgen für's einstellen.

Dann werde ich jetzt mal unterschreiben.


----------



## Eugen (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

naja,etwas mehr "Lesekompetenz" hab ich von den Diskutanten (und Onkels) schon erwartet.
Eine EU-Richtlinie ist nicht gleich ein Gesetz.Was hier vorgeschlagen wird ist eine Erweiterung einer schon etwas älteren Richtlinie.

Der Sinn der Richlinien-Ergänzung liegt in einer Qualitätskontrolle von Pflanzenauszügen, die als Heilmittel und teilweise schon seit Jahren als Arzneimittel zugelassen und auch verwendet werden. Sie laufen halt nimmer unter "Lebensmittel" sondern unter "Arzneimittel".
Das ist schlußendlich ein Unterschied in der Besteuerung (LM = 7% / AM = 19% )

Ich bin mal so frei und behaupte,daß in den letzten Jahren (vorallem bei Pflanzenteilen die für sog. TCM-Dekokte verwendet werden) ganz schön viel ...  verzapft wurde und wird.
Darüber zu diskutieren ist hier wohl deplaziert.

Aber die Petition und auch der Artikel in der taz ist schon schön polemisch aufbereitet. 

@wuzzel  Deine geliebten Küchenkräuter wirst du auch weiterhin auf dem Wochenmarkt kaufen können.
@blumenelse  wenn du wüßtest was in den Discountern als "Tee" verkauft wird 
In der Apo dürfte ich das nicht verkaufen,da hier schon seit Jahrzehnten die Vorschriften des dt. Arzneibuchs und des Europ. Arzneibuchs gelten. nach diesen muß in der Apo geprüft werden. Die Anbieter von "Drogen" (so heißen getrocknete Pflanzenteile,die ua. zur Herstellung von Tees verwendet werden) verkaufen sog DAB-Qualität die geprüft werden muß. Der Rest wird als "Tee" an die Discounter vertickt.
Btw. wenn dir dein ... Tee hilft,kannst du es auch mit Honigwasser od. auch nur mit heißem Wasser versuchen. Hilft auch und ist noch billiger. 

Zum Schluß : Habt schon mal den Namen der Autorin dieser Petition bei der "Tante" eingegeben ?
Macht das mal und wundert euch


----------



## Eugen (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> edit: Dany, das ist aber die Folge... : Man erklärt den Basilikum zum Arzneimittel und schwupp darf er nicht mehr verkauft werden, mal krass gesagt.
> 
> edit: 2 : das Cannabisverbot kam damals eher aus der Papierbranche, weil ein Medienfuzzi Hanfpapier unterbinden wollte.



Hi Wuzzel
manchmal denke ich schon ...  
Dein Basilikum darf trotzdem verkauft werden. Nur weil "Auszüge" als AM klassifiziert werden ist das noch lang kein "Verkaufsverbot"
Seit wann ist es verboten Cannabis zu verkaufen.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

@Eugen, die Frage ist, wie lange noch, wenn man nicht den Anfängen des europäischen Regelwahns Paroli bietet. 

 ... ich glaub das aktuelle Betäubungsmittelgesetz ist irgendwie in der zweiten Hälfte der 80er Jahre verabschiedet worden. Da es in diesem Thread um Heilpflanzen geht meine ich natuerlich die Züchtungen mit hohem Wirkstoffgehalt und nicht reinen Nutzhanf. Aber auch dieser darf nur unter gewissen Auflagen angebaut werden. 
Ich denke aber Du bist ueber die Gesetzgebung bestens informiert und die Frage ist rein rethorischer Natur !?   Das es inzwischen Ausnahmen im medizinischen Bereich gibt ist mir durchaus geläufig. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

@Eugen
eine engagierte Dame eben


----------



## Eugen (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

jepp,die Petition geht gegen das "Verkaufsverbot von Heilpflanzen"
Allein dieser Titel grenzt schon an Schwachsinn bzw. billigster Polemik.

Aber lassen wir das, wie schon gesagt, etwas mehr "Lesekompetenz" bitte. 

Es gibt auch Heilmittel,die aus Tanne,Fichte und anderen Hölzern hergestellt werden.
Soll deren Verkauf nun auch verboten werden. 
(ok,ist auch etwas polemisch  )


----------



## axel (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hallo 

Hat jemand mal ein Link zu der EU Verordnung ?
Eins dürfte aber bestimmt der Fall sein . Wenn ein paar intelligente Köpfe den Nutzen von Wirkungen oder das Zusammenwirken von verschiedenen Kräutern entdecken , und sie wollten dann Ihre Mischung verkaufen brauchen sie schon ein sehr dickes Bankkonto und viel Zeit um eine Lizenz dafür zu bekommen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das so ein Lizenzsierungsverfahren billig ist .
Also scheiden schon mal kleine inovative Firmen bei den Wettbewerb um den Markt aus , oder ? 


lg 
axel
.


----------



## danyvet (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

@ Eugen:
In einer kleinen Sache muss ich dir widersprechen:


> Eine EU-Richtlinie ist nicht gleich ein Gesetz.


EU-Richtlinien müssen in nationales Recht umgesetzt werden.

Den Rest deines Beitrags unterschreib ich


----------



## Nikolai (6. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hallo,

geht es da vielleicht auch um die Sicherheit? Wirkstoffe haben ja auch negative Eigenschaften.
Naturextrakte vom Laien zusammengemixt ergeben leicht ein tödliches Cocktail. Scharlatane, die so etwas verkaufen, gibt es sicher genug. Nur gut, wenn jemand mal ein Auge darauf hat.
Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, sind traditionelle Naturheilmittel, deren Wirkung nachgewiesen ist, von dieser Regelung ausgenommen, es sei denn, daß schwerwiegende Einwände geltend gemacht werden.
Es ist auch nicht zu entnehmen, daß entsprechende Kräuterpflanzen nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hallo,

bei Arzneipflanzen geht es vor allem um die Konzentration der Inhaltstoffe. Die Wildformen der Arzneipflanzen haben stark schwankende Konzentrationen ihrer Inhaltstoffe. Das ist ein Problem, denn wenn ich nicht weiss wieviel Inhaltstoff enthalten ist, kann ich auch nicht vernünftig dosieren. Eine Anweisung wie 'drei Teelöffel auf ein Liter Wasser' kann deswegen ebenso zu einem wirkungslosen Ergebnis führen wie unter Umständen auch zu einem schädigenden oder sogar tödlichen. Im Arzneipflanzenanbau versucht man daher einheitliche Zuchtlinie zu entwickeln bei denen alle Pflanzen einer Art die gleiche Konzentration Inhaltstoffe haben. Ein unseriöser Erzeuger könnte nicht standardisiertes (also billigeres) Mehrmehrungsmaterial verwenden und das dann auf den Markt bringen. Genau das ist in den letzten Jahren immer häufiger passiert (vor allem auch Importe). Eine einheitliche Regelung für Arzneipflanzen in der EU ist eine notwendige Reaktion auf diese Entwicklung.


----------



## Nikolai (7. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Petition gegen das Verkaufsverbot von  Heilpflanzen in der EU*

Hallo,

bestes Beispiel Thread "......ist das Kunst"

* Rentierurin mit Fliegenpilzgeschmack*

könnte zur Zeit jeder verkaufen. Hoffentlich wird das bald geregelt


Gruß Nikolai


----------

